# GoGold Resources Inc.



## asdes (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I was wondering if anyone heard of the company GoGold Resources Inc. (TSE:GGD)

It's a a Canadian-based mineral resource company. It seems to have a very large property in Mexico. According to their news, they're discovering some silver and gold. I was wondering how to value a company like this. I read some of their documents and from my limited understanding it seems promising. I was contemplating investing (or is it really gambling) a small amount. What do you think?


----------

